# Sercom Printserver Läuft nicht.



## BillaBong (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier einen alten Sercom Printserver:

- Sercom
- Printserver + Jr
- Trade Name: SERCOMM
- Model No.: PSCUB1P-BNUAS/DS
- Serial No.: 900443018239
- Server Name : SC566651

Für den PS. habe ich leider keine orginal Software und ich finde ihn auch nicht wenn ich ihn mit einem crossover kabel an den Rechner schließe.

Folgendes habe ich schon durchgeführt:

- arp 192.168.*.*
- BiAdmin installiert auf tcp/ip eingestellt und gescannt jedoch auch ohne erfolg

jetzt weiss ich jedoch auch nicht mehr weiter. Kann das sein das so ein Printserver nur läuft wenn ein drucker dran hängt oder findet man den auch im netz ohne das ein drucker angeschlossen ist. Das Gerät ist gebraucht und ich gehe mal davon aus das ihm auch schon mal eine ip zugeteilt wurde die ich jedoch nicht weiss. Wenn ich den Printserver mit dem BiAdmin zu Scannen versuche dann blinkt das Link LED des Printservers.


----------



## BillaBong (9. September 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung wo ich eventuell die orginal treiber on dem Gerät noch herbekommen könnte


----------

